# UCLA emt program vs CIEMT



## angie (Jun 15, 2012)

Having really tough time with half of the UCLA emt tests
Wonder if taking another UCLA accelerated course if the best way.
How is CIEMT?  would go to wilson campus in hawthorne
Feel like UCLA really makes it hard to pass and take even THEIR final
Half the class from May accelerated course is retaking exams
Then they tell us to take the course again
No room at any community college courses
So need to go private
Where should I go if I'm not so great at taking tests?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 15, 2012)

NCTI Riverside


----------



## angie (Jun 15, 2012)

riverside really hard to get to
any other suggestions?
do you know if ciemt is easier than ucla?
thanks for your help


----------



## Imacho (Jun 15, 2012)

angie said:


> riverside really hard to get to
> any other suggestions?
> do you know if ciemt is easier than ucla?
> thanks for your help



Grammar check please.


----------



## angie (Jun 15, 2012)

not sure what you mean
riverside is almost two hour drive for me
any thoughts on whether ucla or ciemt has easier testing policies?


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Jun 21, 2012)

Are you putting in the time to study the material?  I know it's rude to ask but many people that were failing in my class weren't putting forth the time to actually learn.  

If you don't get 80's on the tests at your EMT program the chances of passing the NREMT aren't too high.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 21, 2012)

Put in the time to study properly. EMT class isn't that hard. Stop looking for the easy way out when your end goal is caring for people.


----------



## terrible one (Jun 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Put in the time to study properly. EMT class isn't that hard. Stop looking for the easy way out when your end goal is caring for people.



+ 1

Stop wasting your time with "accelerated classes" and go to a traditional school. Why can't you go to a community college? If there is a wait list get on it. And if you want more responses on here take the time to write out a complete sentence.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2012)

To be honest, in your area, EMTs are a dime a dozen. If you're in such a rush to get your basic card, keep that in mind. Just go the traditional class route if you're having that many problems with the accelerated.


----------

